# Alltrack front emblem size



## IBISDADDY (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys.... anyone know the size of the front grille VW emblem on the Alltrack>
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

5-3/8" od


----------

